# Tax question here I cannot find the answer to.



## Qowpel (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi there everyone. So I am wanting to file my taxes for 2016. I started in April 2016 and still drive. 

Anyway, I just downloaded my 2016 breakdown summary and it goes as follows.

1099k breakdown
Gross fares: $16955.31
Split fare: $8.75 
Airport fee: $27.00
City fee:$ 0.33
Booking fee: $2527.85
Total: $20017.19

ON trip mileage: 10972.90 (I of course need to add to this, my dead miles and use it for deduction.

Anyway, so. I am unsure of what to do here. Like, because the goal here is to my hope that all of my total dead and on trip miles equate to basically zeroing out so I do not have any taxes to pay. In short, I actually hope I did not make a profit.

Also, so do I take my total miles, multiply them by 0.54, and then deduct That sum from the GROSS FAREVIEW ABOVE ($16955.31)? OR, do I subtract that number from the "Total" ($20017.19), listed above?

Or, Dodge I deduct my mileage deduction sum from Not one of those Gross fares numbers above, but from what I netted (or is that Gross fares number of 16955.31 above my actual net earnings, but mislabeled as gross?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's what you need to know, with kudos to atl2nyc .

http://quickbooks.intuit.com/r/driver/tax-help-uber-drivers-file-uber-1099/


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

i'm just glad we finally got a good guide out there. Now only if we got guides on city/county/ tax/business license stuff that just shoves extra fees up our butts that we don't know about or see coming until it is too late.


----------

